# Pērk / Pārdod / Maina >  Seni pastiprinātāji, mikšeri u.c. lietas

## kuzis

Labdien!

Paziņa ieteica ievietot šajā forumā, ja esmu iepostējis neīstajā topikā, lūgums adminiem pārcelt uz pareizo. 

Ir pieejami dažādi mikšeri, pastiprinātāji, dimmeri u.t.t. 

Pievienoju dažus attēlus ieskatam, ja kādam ir interese varu sabildēt arī pārējo tehnikas klāstu. 
Iekārtas slēdzas iekšā, par pārējo nemāku teikt. 
Savākt vajadzētu diezgan steidzami, jo jāatbrīvo telpas. Ja neviens nesavāks tiks nodots utilizācijai. 
Ieteicams zvanīt - 28 trīs 07 trīs 02




<br>

----------


## Ints

Prikolīga gaismene

----------


## tornislv

Par tiem SONY var vairāk info? Kasešnieki, lenšu maģi nav?

----------


## kuzis

Rīt apskatīšu, kas par modeli precīzi. 

Par kasešu un lenšu maģiem došu ziņu rīt, kas nolasīšu virsējo slāni.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Šis tas no Padomju tehnikas varētu interesēt. Šodien piezvanīšu.

----------


## krohovich

Vairak bildes ?

----------


## laurishsh

Paldies lietotājam kuzis!
Visi aparāti aizrunāti, lielākā daļa savākti.
Liels prieks, ka ir tādi cilvēki, kas nodod nevajadzīgo elektroniku entuziastu rokās, nevis izsviež vai nodod utilizācijai.

----------


## tornislv

> Visi aparāti aizrunāti, lielākā daļa savākti.


 nē, nu normāli, kamēr es gaidu ziņas par tiem MD aparātiem, tikmēr jau visi savākti...

----------

